# axolotl colour range, how many



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

theres 
leu 
gold
gold shiny
white
black
pied

but wild type
have seen grey
almost black
brown

there is ment to be greens, and bronze(dark albino partial thingy0
any body seen any green or other types


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

albino, leucistic and wild are the colour forms i think


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> albino, leucistic and wild are the colour forms i think


theres more that that:gasp: Question: Axolotl varieties - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum

harliquens, golden, pied, etc all sorts
























Axolotls - Genetics and Colour


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

*axolotl colours*

There are loads of colour variations available,at the monment i have 2x wildtype 2(dark speckled grey), 9xgreen juveniles which may or may not darken with age, 12x golden albino, 7x melanoid(black) and 1x albino. Most of these are juveniles 1 to 4 inches long which i bred myself or grew on from eggs. These morphs are quite hard to source , so its easier get some eggs grow them on, keep what you want and sell the rest.


----------

